# snow



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

got a fresh 3 icnchs of snow so far today amd still snowing get up here and ride :lol:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Got about 3" of wet stuff here in the thumb


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Grayling trail report from the groomer just came in, 2" so far today and another 2" forcast for tonight, but with ice underneather, he upgraded the trail conditions from poor to fair,


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If I could I would, but truck maintanence is required.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trail report says Houghton Lake got 4-5" and was still snowing.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The trail at M-46 north of howard City got 5 inches on Friday am and by 6 pm it was starting to show dirt in spots. 

Added another 1 to 2 last night.

It will not hold up long as the temps are going back above freezing again today. Started out with no base snow. Hopefully the cloud cover stays.


----------

